# New presidential bus attracts attention, criticism



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

New presidential bus attracts attention, criticism
Los Angeles Times - ‎28 minutes ago‎ 








Republicans criticize the cost and origin of the high-security bus used in President Obama's Midwest tour. The Secret Service defends the $1.1-million vehicle, and says the GOP nominee will use one too.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

CJIS said:


> The Secret Service defends the $1.1-million vehicle, and says the GOP nominee will use one too.


Ah Ha!!!! So, this is a campaign trip, despite the WH claims to the contrary....... Thanks to the SS for outing the vacationer-in-chief.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

President Obama returns to his high-security bus after visiting the Whiteside County Fair in Morrison, Ill. (Jason Reed, Reuters / August 18, 2011)


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

It doesn't matter what you think of Obama or which party you are aligned with. If the Secret Service wants something to keep the President safe, then I will support them, no matter who is in office.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Huh.....I always figured Obama's bus was much shorter than that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

phuzz01 said:


> It doesn't matter what you think of Obama or which party you are aligned with. If the Secret Service wants something to keep the President safe, then I will support them, no matter who is in office.


During a time when the country is broke and the President is urging "shared sacrifices", this looks especially awful, given that every President in my lifetime seemed to do fine with the armored limousine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

With his approval ratings, he better uparmor it.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

was built by Canadian workers in Canada after being outsourced by Obama administration...so much for creating American jobs - typical democ-rat hypocrite


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The New York Post reported Wednesday that Obama is barnstorming the heartland aboard a bus built by Quebec-based Prevost. The VIP H-45 model is a top-of-the-line bus that many rock bands use while on tour. It is equipped with armored doors and has other state-of-the-art security features, as well as Secret Service equipment
Read more on Newsmax.com: Obama Rides Bus Made in Canada on Tour 
Important: Do You Support Pres. Obama's Re-Election? Vote Here Now!
​


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I think he would've been just fine in a Deville! I know where he can get one cheap too.


----------

